# Paw Print VS. PhiPaw



## Steel the Wolf (May 20, 2010)

This one's been bugging me for a bit and, no offence Fuzzy Alien, I'm tired of talking about Lombaxs. So which symbol is the better representation of the fandom, the plain paw print or the PhiPaw?

Personally, I vote the PhiPaw for a couple of reasons. First off, Greek letters are just damn sexy. Second, where as the plain paw print is used by lots of groups (dog lovers, cat lovers, ect.), the PhiPaw is uniquely furry.

Anyway, your thoughts?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 20, 2010)

I'd prefer this for the lulz.


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

Oh God, not this again. 

Anyways, I still put my vote behind the Phipaw simply because it looks somewhat unique.


----------



## Riley (May 20, 2010)

Why Phi though?  Something like Omega is clearly more circular, and more fitting to make that part of the paw.  I've never seen any animal with a weird line jutting out of the back of its paw.  It looks like a lollipop.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> This one's been bugging me for a bit and, no offence Fuzzy Alien, I'm tired of talking about Lombaxs. So which symbol is the better representation of the fandom, the plain paw print or the PhiPaw?
> 
> Personally, I vote the PhiPaw for a couple of reasons. First off, Greek letters are just damn sexy. Second, where as the plain paw print is used by lots of groups (dog lovers, cat lovers, ect.), the PhiPaw is uniquely furry.
> 
> Anyway, your thoughts?



Neither. A lombax paw.


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Neither. A lombax paw.



Niet

That is all.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Why Phi though? Something like Omega is clearly more circular, and more fitting to make that part of the paw. I've never seen any animal with a weird line jutting out of the back of its paw. It looks like a lollipop.


 

Because the Greek letter Phi is translated to English as the letter "F". And "F" stands for furry. What would the "o" for omega stand for? Ostracize?


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Because the Greek letter Phi is translated to English as the letter "F". And "F" stands for furry. What would the "o" for omega stand for? Ostracize?



Perhaps orgy? I'm sure the foxes would be 'behind' that 100%.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Perhaps orgy? I'm sure the foxes would be 'behind' that 100%.


 
Oh God....

I'll be hideing in Greenland if you need me.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (May 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Perhaps orgy? I'm sure the foxes would be 'behind' that 100%.


-.-


----------



## Riley (May 20, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Because the Greek letter Phi is translated to English as the letter "F". And "F" stands for furry. What would the "o" for omega stand for? Ostracize?



I know it's F, but it doesn't really make a proper paw shape.  I'm an artist; it annoys me.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 20, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I know it's F, but it doesn't really make a proper paw shape. I'm an artist; it annoys me.


 
Meh, function before form.


----------



## Karimah (May 20, 2010)

Phipaw, definitely. It's more unique looking. Paw prints can pertain to anything and don't really invoke much thought. If I had a paw print on the back of my shirt no one would think anything except maybe, "Guess she likes animals."

However, something as distinguishable as the phipaw would get a better response like, "Fucking furfag." or "WTF is that? If I care later I'll google it."


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Perhaps orgy? I'm sure the foxes would be 'behind' that 100%.


Best post in the thread, that pun was undeniably awesome.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 20, 2010)

I prefer the PhiPaw. It has more of a connection to the fandom rather than just animals.


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

I prefer paw prints. Phipaw makes it seem like we're actually organized or something.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 20, 2010)

A paw print. The less noticeable, the better.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

You forgot the "We don't need a symbol because it's a stupid idea" option.


----------



## Kiva (May 20, 2010)

But the phi-paw is so shiny. Â°^Â°


----------



## Tabasco (May 20, 2010)

I vote the fandom not have a symbol.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Why Phi though?  Something like Omega is clearly more circular, and more fitting to make that part of the paw.  I've never seen any animal with a weird line jutting out of the back of its paw.  It looks like a lollipop.



Because, Phi = f in modern Greek

Also, golden ratio.


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Hey guys, do Star Wars fans have a symbol to identify themselves as such? Do LEGO fans? People who like cars? No? 

Then why should we?


----------



## Luca (May 20, 2010)

What do we need a symbol for anyway? I would never wear it fue to the fact some random person on the street might know what it means.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

I'm used to the normal one instead of the phipaw, I think we can come up with something better than either one though


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey guys, do Star Wars fans have a symbol to identify themselves as such? Do LEGO fans? People who like cars? No?
> 
> Then why should we?


Because you never heard of anyone getting Warsecuted. :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey guys, do Star Wars fans have a symbol to identify themselves as such? Do LEGO fans? People who like cars? No?
> 
> Then why should we?


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

That is such a valuable post!


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


>



Great, but that has nothing to do with anything I said.


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


>


It kind of looks like a snake.


----------



## Ozriel (May 20, 2010)

Neither.
We don't need one.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 20, 2010)

I leik teh pawprint better. :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 20, 2010)

Dog dick?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 20, 2010)

Phipaw most closest to the fandom.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 20, 2010)

a square


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

As a symbol for furries? I couldnt care less
As a symbol thats just a symbol? Definitely the PhiPaw


----------



## Kreevox (May 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey guys, do Star Wars fans have a symbol to identify themselves as such? Do LEGO fans? People who like cars? No?
> 
> Then why should we?



Actually, Star Wars fans have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
And I've seen Lego Fans identify themselves with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, obviously.

Idk what car fans use, nor do I care


----------



## Mentova (May 20, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Actually, Star Wars fans have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think every starwars fan runs around with an Empire logo.


----------



## Zontar (May 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


>



I dropped a log like that once after I ate at Moe's.


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Paws in general suck.


----------



## Tao (May 20, 2010)

Pawprint for me.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Paws in general suck.








Bird feet suck.


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Bird feet suck.


nuh-uh


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> nuh-uh



Man, I could go for a nice dish of chicken feet right now.







SO FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Man, I could go for a nice dish of chicken feet right now.
> 
> SO FUCKING GOOD.


Dude, seriously? Eww.

I'm not against eating anything, and I love poultry, but ...eww.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dude, seriously? Eww.
> 
> I'm not against eating anything, and I love poultry, but ...eww.



You've never been to a Dim Sum place?
You've never had REAL (that's right, I didn't say Americanized) Chinese food?

Chicken feet are fucking delicious.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 20, 2010)

Neither of those are that good, but why would you use a phi symbol anyway? It reminds me of calculus...


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

Well since the forums are covered in paw prints, I associate them with the fandom. So paw prints... naturally.


----------



## Irreverent (May 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> I prefer paw prints. Phipaw makes it seem like we're actually organized or something.



Exactly.  The fandom is not a sorority, fraternity or benevolent society.  Moreover, every time I see the phipaw, I get a Sikh-like vibe off the P.  It reminds me of Sikhism symbolism.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Having the PhiPaw as the symbol automatically raises the average IQ of the fandom by a few points.


----------



## SirRob (May 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Having the PhiPaw as the symbol automatically raises the average IQ of the fandom by a few points.


A few points won't help much.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 21, 2010)

A paw print could be for anything. =\

PhiPaw is unique.


----------



## Apollo (May 21, 2010)

PhiPaw because Paw Print can mean anything related to animals, but the PhiPaw is unique to the fandom.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

I'd choose none, but since there were only two options I chose the regular paw print because I really see no need in having a logo exclusive to the fandom. Why does everyone have to know what furry fandom is and that we're part of them, can't we just let them know we love animals? Seems less freaky.

What else do we have to do to make people know we're furry, talk in a furry language (there is one BTW)?

EDIT:


TashkentFox said:


> I'd prefer this for the lulz.



Never mind, this is much better.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 21, 2010)

People who think the fandom doesn't need a symbol are voting normal paw. :|

Do the polls a favour and just not vote plz.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 21, 2010)

So it would be: (Both slightly nsfw)
http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30578/MQTsfW.png
Versus:
http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30577/oXwMjt.png
again?

Also, I vote 1 of these 3:
http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30576/7MG4Bf.png
http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30575/K6gIWc.png
http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30574/EZhc8b.png


----------



## Nall (May 21, 2010)

PhiPaw looks really, really lame. X3



CerbrusNL said:


> http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30574/EZhc8b.png


I'll vote for that too. ^^


Newbie question: why does the fandom need a symbol exactly?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 21, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Also, I vote 1 of these 3:
> http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30576/7MG4Bf.png
> http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30575/K6gIWc.png
> http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30574/EZhc8b.png



I like the Japanese Navy one and the German one, not so much the Soviet one because I'm not into salt mining.


----------



## Nall (May 21, 2010)

Meadow said:


> People who think the fandom doesn't need a symbol are voting normal paw. :|
> 
> Do the polls a favour and just not vote plz.


Maybe someone should change the poll to include a "The fandom doesn't need a symbol" option? ^^


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 21, 2010)

Also, I voted Phipaw to even out the votes. 28-28


----------



## Don (May 21, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/30574/EZhc8b.png



This one takes my vote.


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2010)

I have nothing to input other than whoever vectorized that phipaw is a pen tool noob


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

Meadow said:


> People who think the fandom doesn't need a symbol are voting normal paw. :|
> 
> Do the polls a favour and just not vote plz.


But I wanted to press the  pretty vote button. D:


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 21, 2010)

Phi-paw. If you go to any game reserve or zoo there will probably be tons of things with paw prints over them but they have nothing to do with the furry fandom.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 21, 2010)

Paw print all they way, I think the phipaw looks stupid.


----------



## Rachrix (May 21, 2010)

my vote is for the phipaw all my reasons have been said alredy


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 22, 2010)

Your presence at a furry con > symbol.


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> a square



Don't be a square, dude.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 22, 2010)

Seriously, what does Phi have to do with anything furry? It makes me think of math or Greek stuff...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 22, 2010)

I like the paw print better.
Could change my miind if others were designed and shown.

Would try to make one myself but I'm horrable at drawing.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 22, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> Seriously, what does Phi have to do with anything furry? It makes me think of math or Greek stuff...





Steel the Wolf said:


> Because the Greek letter Phi is translated to English as the letter "F". And "F" stands for furry. What would the "o" for omega stand for? Ostracize?



Kazdax, Read the thread, before you ask a question. Chances are, the answer was already in there.


----------

